# wanting to know grow lights



## goatroper5755 (May 8, 2015)

hello all i was lookin at fans for a grow room and came across this 
(9427p nutone 500watt two bulb heater exhaust fan) and i was wondering if this could be used as a grow light with hps bulbs in stead of the heat bulbs thay come in single bulb and double bulb units has any one ever thought about it or tryed it its just a thought price wise its not to bad if it would work
:tokie::aok::tokie:


----------



## WeedHopper (May 8, 2015)

HPS bulbs will NOT WORK IN THAT LIGHT SYSTEM.

And those are for Bathrooms not Growrooms. 
Look at these fans And lights.

http://www.hydrowholesale.com/mh-and-hps-grow-light-systems

http://www.hydrowholesale.com/inline-fans


----------



## goatroper5755 (May 8, 2015)

that answered my question but how many plants could be grown under  one of the 170 -200 doller grow lights ied like to do about 5-8 plant maybe for now


----------



## WeedHopper (May 8, 2015)

Man you got allot of reading to do my friend. There is plenty threads on here to get you going in the right direction.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68440


----------



## goatroper5755 (May 8, 2015)

i know but i like to ask question too thats just how i am


----------



## WeedHopper (May 9, 2015)

Thats what the link above is far.


----------



## goatroper5755 (May 9, 2015)

thats what thought so i added to my favorits thanks i be readin for a whyll


----------



## techrons78 (May 9, 2015)

Ok bro u can get all kinds of stuff for 2100..im only use led...check ebay u can get a good hps for around that price600 watt is what I woukd get digital ballast..and get acgood hood not a, cheap one...beleive me you pay cheap you get cheap...pm if u need some help I dont always talk on here.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 9, 2015)

First, like WH said, you really do need to do some reading to familiarize yourself with what it takes to set up a grow space.  You will also need to do a whole bunch of reading about how to raise and care for the plant.  It is not like growing tomatoes.  Plants take about 4 months and there is a heck of a learning curve.  There will be a lot of decisions for you to make.

I would check Amazon.  You can get a good 600W system for under $200 with an air coolable hood....however that is most likely not going to grow 5-8 plants.  And there is a lot to buy in addition to the light--you need to set up a space, get fans, a filter, medium, pots, nutrients, and good genetics.  So, maybe you should tell us what your budget is for this hobby and we can advise you to what is best within your budget.  Just to give you an idea though, setting up a space for 5-8 plants is probably going to run at least $500-600 and maybe more.


----------



## goatroper5755 (May 9, 2015)

my cash flow isant that good it would take me awhyll to get all i needed so it would be cheaper and easyer to just  grow outdoors for me then ant it


----------



## budz4me (May 9, 2015)

goatroper5755 said:


> my cash flow isant that good it would take me awhyll to get all i needed so it would be cheaper and easyer to just  grow outdoors for me then ant it



Im talking from firsthand experience here.....I would wait until you have the $$ to do it right. Otherwise you will end up spending 3x the $ to fix what you do have the $ for.

I am currently going through this myself and I WISH I waited.

But yes, everyone is right.....reading is free.....do tons of it.


----------



## goatroper5755 (May 9, 2015)

ok thats what iam goin to do and maybe by that time it mite be legil here then i can just grow it in my yard i figure one day it will be like colorodo maybe atleast iam hoping


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 12, 2015)

goatroper5755 said:


> my cash flow isant that good it would take me awhyll to get all i needed so it would be cheaper and easyer to just grow outdoors for me then ant it


 

Look for used Gear bro. My buddy just got a whole setup worth $1500 for $600 cause some guys wife found it and flipped made him remove it lol


----------

